# Editor undo/redo



## Gast2 (8. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es für editoren oder views schon vorgefertige methoden für undo/redo oder wie macht man sowas am besten...

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2010)

Help - Eclipse SDK


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jan 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Help - Eclipse SDK



Ok danke muss ich mir mal anschauen gibts da dafür auch ein kleine Tutorial oder sowas?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2010)

Undo Example


----------



## Mr_Johnson (1. Jun 2010)

Gibt es auch irgendwo eine Hilfestellung, die zeigt, wie man die Undoable Operations zusammen mit Eclipse Databinding verwendet?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jun 2010)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber interessant wäre es


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2010)

Also so wie ich das jetzt nachgelesen habe, werden die Undo/Redo Funktionen nur benutzt wenn du ein EMF-Modell hast. 
Aber vielleicht kann dir Wildcard dazu genaueres sagen.


----------



## Mr_Johnson (8. Jun 2010)

Ich hab ein Beispiel, was in die Richtung geht, im Buch "Rich-Client-Entwicklung mit Eclipse 3.3" (Berthold Daum, dpunkt.verlag) gefunden. Ich passe es gerade auf meine Bedürfnisse an. 

Wenn ich damit fertig bin, poste ich mal eine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2010)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Mr_Johnson (18. Jun 2010)

Da hat leider das Redo nicht komplett funktioniert. Also hab ich den Ansatz aus dem Buch wieder bleiben lassen.


----------

